# Jerky to salty? Using High Mountain seasoning/Cure.



## mikes30911 (May 16, 2011)

I made 2 batch's of beef jerky , let it marinate int eh fridge for 24=48 hours using the High Mountain Cure and rub. I found it a tad to salty.. Can I put less cure , is that what has the salt in it? Or is it the actual seasoning /rub that has the salt content?


----------



## meatball (May 16, 2011)

I've always had success with the Hi-mountain, but obviously individual tastes vary. I would taste the seasoning on its own or with a fry test (and no cure) and see if you like it before cutting back on the cure. The cure is important. I've used the high mountain kits with my own seasoning or adjustments to the seasoning that comes with it, so you might consider making your own, less salty seasoning. Good luck.


----------



## mikes30911 (May 16, 2011)

I gave em a call and they said I could cut down on the cure and that i might have "over cured it" it should not marinate for more than 12 hours she claims. with 5LB of striploin. I put less cure and a little less seasoning and added some of my own stuff to it, we'll see when I make it tomorrow how it turns out! Thanks!


----------



## meatball (May 16, 2011)

Sounds good...let us know how it turns out!


----------

